# Turtle Creek Fest '08 Headcount



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The weather is looking decent at this point for next weekend. A little chillier than last year, but comfortable.

http://www.weather.com/outlook/health/allergies/tenday/43452?site=GENXV&par=OAP&code=null


I'd like to get a rough idea of how many people will be there. Please post here if you will absolutely, nothing's going to stop you, be there.

Me and JoeW will be arriving Friday about 9 a.m., along with ShortDrift, CW261, Trout7, Chipewa, and a few others. We will be staying until Tuesday.

The Saturday dinner/fishfry, meet & greet will start around 5-6ish (on Saturday). If you can bring a side dish, that would be great, if not, no biggie. I will have a charcoal grill with me, so if someone wants to bring some burgers and dogs, that would help. I will also have access to an oven. Chairs will be needed if you plan on sitting. I will have a couple tables for serving set up. If you can bring a couple of fillets for the fish fry, that would help out.

We will have a big fish prize for the largest fish caught while jigging on Saturday. To keep it fair, only fish caught jigging are eligible (blade baits, hair jigs, ect). Winning fish must be caught on Saturday between sunup and 5 o'clock p.m. Bring your biggest fish to the fish fry in a cooler, if possible.

Don Petersen from Ole' Pete's has very generously donated a tackle pack valued at around $60 that will be awarded for the biggest fish. Fish will be weighed on a standard Berkely digital hand scale. If someone has another one to bring in case of a discrepancy, feel free to have it with you.

I'll have coffee available for those that are camping in the morning.

Bring warm clothes. It's always colder out on the lake.

If you have a boat with one or more open seats, it would be much appreciated if you would offer to take someone out with you that does not have a seat.

If you do not have a seat at this time, every effort will be made to get you out on the water. No one was left at the dock last year.

If anyone has any questions, feel free to call me at 330-801-1758

Steve


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll have 2 in my group. I'll bring a half tray (commercial size) of Mac/cheese that will feed about 20 folks. If you need an additional fryer, I have one at the campsite.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

rattletraprex,billybob7059.reeldirty1,and I WILL be there...staying at "bunkhouse" (thanks het!) will bring paperplates,plastic ware and donate some fillets (assuming we have some) will arive friday afternoon and depart sunday afternoon...if you need anything else pm me and i'll get it!!! cant wait!!!!:B :B


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

With that forecast, we will be there. jleo, myself and a friend. Het, I can bring a slow cooker with something good, all that is needed is a outlet in your cabin. If we bring my buddies boat, probably will have one extra seat. Try to get there on Fri evening, stay till Sunday late afternoon. Here's hoping to good weather, light winds, and one great time! :B


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

fishingguy said:


> Het, I can bring a slow cooker with something good, all that is needed is a outlet in your cabin.


No problem. We'll arrange the plug in time Friday at the fire.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

I'll be there Friday, late afternoon. Rugged Sea Horse will be joining me. As long as repairs go well, Rugged Seahorse will be bringing the 20' Larson. 

As long as the weather is good, my dad will be up Friday night, but will probably leave Saturday evening after fishing. Saturday, if my dad comes, we will also have the new Crestliner, but that will be the first time in the water with that boat, so I can't promise any open seats. 

I also have potentially 4 additional people that may show up at various times, so I really won't know the open seat situation for the Larson. We will have to play that by ear.


----------



## dahbears7 (Mar 24, 2005)

I'll be there Friday morning, probably before 9am as well. Looking to fish Friday and Saturday, and if weather is decent Sunday as well. Already have reservations lined up at the Best Western in PC. Still in need of an open seat, but I'll be there no matter what, vacation slip has been turned in for 3 weeks already. Any idea what items we may still need for the "fish fry", I can bring just about anything, fryer, oil, plasticware, plates, whatever, thanks.

Dan
614-560-7725


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

So far, I will be up saturday only with deerhunter10. I may have a few open seats, but I won't know until my dad commits. If not, I should have 2 open seats (if we're anchoring and drifting, never jigged the reefs before, could have more than that). I will give you a definate as soon as possible.


----------



## XRacer (Feb 12, 2007)

The 4 of us will be up Friday afternoon. I will bring French Fries for Saturday night if that works. Brian


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

We will be there fri. moring . We can bring hot dogs and buns.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I will absolutely, positively be there Thursday morning and stay through Saturday, with two buddies. Sunday is iffy at this time. I will try to bring a commercial package or two (20/per pack) from Bob Evans commercial food division. I will drop them off at your camper on Thurs or Friday in case you want to cook-em before Staurday. Tight Lines, Brian


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

We'll see you Friday morning. Going to bring that big box of burgers with AuJus ( for Brother B.). Will help with the cooking...See you then..


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

We'll stop at the bread store and get some burger and dog buns for sure. I'd donate reeldirty1's catch but he probably wont have any. Pay back Mark!


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Is anyone staying for Monday?


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Myself, Erie Rebel, and Lazy-Eye, will be there Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. I'll be bringing my fryer. I have 1 maybe 2 open seats for Friday morning. If someone needs a boat ride for Friday's hopeful jig-a-rama, let me know.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Me, Baydawg and two others will be there Fri - Sun.

We are staying at the Best Western in PC.

Steve, If you need anything in particular please let me know.
We will be happy to pitch in with whatever food or equipment is needed.

330-606-4044


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

There is a total of 3 of us. Gonna bring a fryer, misc staples and what ever else we can come up with. Maybe come fri nite but prob sat morn. thru sun.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Het,
my plans for now are to head up tues morning. i'll be staying at my place in bass haven. probably head over to the campground friday night and sat evening as well. I'll bring something in the way of food. let me know if there is anything specific you need.
thanks
mike


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

here's a crude map of Turtle Creek and surroundings, for anyone that isn't familiar with the area.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Wow. Roughly 53 people so far.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

The 2 open spots for Friday on my boat are now filled. I'll have DaBears, and Walleyedog fishing with me and Erie Rebel. Go easy on me fella's. I'm fishless this year so far.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

A little less crude.


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

i will be there sat till sun afternoon - bringing two with me


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

Ill be there sat morning early . may have open seat ,sat, sun . and mac,salad and pp towels if the fishing is half of what it was last year its going to be a grate time  5 days 9 hours & 23 min ( ITS ON )  :B 

jim:G


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll have 2 with me, depending on weather. Saturday only.


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm planning on coming sometime Friday afternoon and stay until Sunday. My son and nephew are coming.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i will show up sometime ,not sure maybe friday, if not then it will be sat morning.


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

(2) My son and I will be up at our camper at fenwick on thursday night and fish friday thru sunday. I'm not sure if I will have a full boat until mid week. Will put a post out later if I have any seats available. I just joined OGF and look forward to meeting you folks. I'll bring something good. 

Curtis


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

I will be there Fri - Sun and will bring some potato salad to the fish fry as well as filets from earlier in the day (I hope). Looking forward to a good time.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

This is AWESOME!!! I'll be there *early* (3-4am) friday morning, and be there til Sunday afternoon/evening, maybe early Monday morning. As it stands I'll have Pigsticker and Porterhouse23 in my boat. At that rate I'll have room for 2 more for the jig bite, but come trolling time it's back down to 3. I've got a stack of plates and can bring whatever else is needed. My boat will donate some fish as well for Saturday nite. 

I can tell we are all psyched about this outing, but please, everyone remember that *SAFETY* needs to be at the top of everyone's list. The temps are going to be a little cooler than last year. Bring appropriate clothing and raingear if you plan on being out in the weather. The water temps are still at a very dangerous level, so make sure everone is cautious, careful, and we have all the safety gear. We don't want to lose anyone this year either.


----------



## OSU Bull (Aug 23, 2007)

I will be there Friday with just 1 friend. I hope to get there no later than 10 am. I willl bring some comp. food items for the burgers, dogs and fish and will donate fish caught to the fry. Waterline is going to be on my boat and I have room for one more. Just PM me and we can work out details.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

hey het! capt. Scott here. G-loomisman and I will try to come over and say hi to all you guys but it won't be till the evening. i am running charters all weekend and Gloomisman is firstmating for me but we will try. looking forward to meeting everyone. Capt. Scott


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Myself and 3 others will be getting there fri. eve and staying till sunday will bring some food to share and some drinks to. Sounds to me theres going to be a feast on sat. eve.


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

will be there friday afternoon till sunday. It might be me and my wife and maybe a buddy. may have open seat probably will jig for awhile then troll. 
I'm dieing to run the new boat in the big lake it has been boating alot of eyes in the inland lakes.
I'll bring beer. and donate the fish.


tightlines...................................................................mike


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

buck.eyehunter said:


> I'll bring beer.


You sound like someone that everyone needs/want's to meet...! Please do introduce yourself... to the strapping young man in the Bengals's attire...!  

Oh yeah, Straight Bud is the Ticket...!  

This is going to be "BIG FUN"...!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'll be there with Frank and a few other guys that I'm staying with in Catawba just coming to eat, drink and hang out not staying at Turtle this time, free condo on catawba.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Hook N Book said:


> You sound like someone that everyone needs/want's to meet...! Please do introduce yourself... to the strapping young man in the Bengals's attire...!
> 
> Oh yeah, Straight Bud is the Ticket...!
> 
> This is going to be "BIG FUN"...!


Just so he doesn't confuse the two of us I'll wear Browns attire. Bud will work!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

rattletraprex said:


> Just so he doesn't confuse the two of us


LMFAO

Bud will definitely work. And if he confuses the two of you, he has had enough already and needs to give the rest of it up.


----------



## tenrds (Jan 15, 2006)

I'll be there friday nite, maybe some saturday. Still not sure how many seats will be open but should be one or two. Still haven't made it out yet, hopefully tuesday and wednesday. 

Tenrds/dave


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

COmmodore 64 said:


> Is anyone staying for Monday?


commadore.. our whole group will be there till tues afternoon.....


----------



## stinger161 (Oct 24, 2004)

I'll probably have 2 to 3 open seats for Fri., Sat., and maybe Sun. if fishable. I'll be staying at either Fenwick Marina in my friend's camper or at my daughter's in Sandusky. I'm also planning on fishing any day I can get out between now and next weekend. I anyone wants to go out I'm sure I'll have open seats this week because I'm up here by myself.

Stinger
724-601-8987


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Pigsticker just contacted me and said he couldn't make it out with us this year. I'll miss him. But that leaves one more open seat for those who need it.


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

We must be up near 100 by now.....

I plan on bringing a fryer too - we had 2 or 3 last year, sounds like 5 or 6 people are bringing them this year, but it looks like we'll have a lot bigger crowd. Looking forward to it - come on weekend!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

True2Plue and I will be there with my rig Friday morning around 10 a.m. or so and staying until Sunday morning. I will have 1 open seat for Friday if anyone wants to get out when I get there. PM me or give me a ring 419-202-4968.


----------



## BROTHER B (Apr 23, 2007)

I will be holding down the fort at the Happy Hooker. For those of you that don't know there is a old video store next to the Happy Hooker bait store that they rent out as a cabin. I will be there and I'm sure awakened by at least 20 people that walk right in the front door in the morning thinking it is a bait shop. I will see you all on Friday morning. Parma Bass we would love a sighting from the Galaxy! Got One...good looking out with the aue jus...looking forward to it! Brother B


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

BROTHER B said:


> I will be holding down the fort at the Happy Hooker. For those of you that don't know there is a old video store next to the Happy Hooker bait store that they rent out as a cabin. I will be there and I'm sure awakened by at least 20 people that walk right in the front door in the morning thinking it is a bait shop. I will see you all on Friday morning. Parma Bass we would love a sighting from the Galaxy! Got One...good looking out with the aue jus...looking forward to it! Brother B


Whats the hours?


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

I will be there on Saturday for sure...I may get a chance to come out on Friday and possible on Sunday. Depending on how many of the friends can escape the wives! I probably will have 2-3 open seats. I cant wait till this weekend... picking up the new boat on Wed. (Its a BEAST!!! 21ft of fishing machine!)

Headcount will probably be 3 people with 2-3 possible open seats if I max out.


----------



## OneMoreDoc (Apr 11, 2008)

i've read a lot of posts about this upcoming event, and it sounds like a great event where fishermen share their boats with people wanting to fish for walleye in the turtle creek area. also, it seems there will be some kind of fish fry or dinner during the event. i'm planning to come fish the turtle creek area this coming weekend, and is looking for a place to camp in my rv and be with new friends. have i found the right place/event? what is required to become a part of this event? is there a charge or is membership required? let me know what a newbie needs to know to experience what sounds like a great event centered around fishing and good times! doc from columbus


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

OneMoreDoc,there's no charge for the fest but someone else will have to help you with a place for your RV. We've been planning this since last years event.You can search through the posts for more info. It's a good place to meet some really fine folks and the fishing should be on fire! Hope to see ya there.


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

I will be up on Thurs. I will be bringing 3 other people. May have a few open seats on Friday, and thurs, evening.


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Dixie Chicken, Tgger, Wrong Way and another buddy will be up late Friday night. The plan is to fish Staturday and half a day Sunday (we hope). We will have a dish or two to share.
DC


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

3 of us, staying friday thru monday:B :B


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

2 of us staying Friday till Sunday. PM me if there is anything I should bring, I'd be more than happy to.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Will be fishing the Tourney as a co, will swing by Fri. after the weigh-in to meet those that are there. Everyone have a safe trip to and from and be careful on the water.
Gary


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

OneMoreDoc said:


> i've read a lot of posts about this upcoming event, and it sounds like a great event where fishermen share their boats with people wanting to fish for walleye in the turtle creek area. also, it seems there will be some kind of fish fry or dinner during the event. i'm planning to come fish the turtle creek area this coming weekend, and is looking for a place to camp in my rv and be with new friends. have i found the right place/event? what is required to become a part of this event? is there a charge or is membership required? let me know what a newbie needs to know to experience what sounds like a great event centered around fishing and good times! doc from columbus



here's a wrap up from last year

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=68223


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Those looking for an open seat should contact one of the members that have announced that they have one via a pm and make arrangements to fish with them.

Many thanks to the guys volunteering their open seats. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

One more doc, if you can't hook up with a ride, let me know, and I'll squeeze you on board my boat, or I may even run 2 trips so that everyone can get out. If you can. There is no fee to fish this, but as courtesy donations for gas to the skipper, food for the fish fry, and free health care for life if I show you a bunch of fish would be nice Let me know by Wed., if you get a different ride, if not , welcome aboard.

Kevin


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

I will be there friday morning staying until sunday late afternoon. I have been contacted filled two open seats but still getting pm.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

For those not familiar with the area, or are coming up for the first time, Happy Hooker bait shop will have licenses available, as well as any jigs, minnows, and just about any other thing that you may need for fishing.

They are located right across from where you turn on Humphrey Rd to get to Turtle Creek Marina (see the map posted on page two).


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

The plan is Friday and Saturday A.M. weather permitting.
Cannot make the fish fry. I have to be at my Grand-daughter's first birthday party on Saturday afternoon.
NormD has to work, so for the moment it will just be me.

EDIT: williamonica will be joining me Saturday.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

4 of us will be there on Friday afternoon, hopefully docking the boat at TC (if they ever answer the phone). We plan to fish Friday afternoon, Saturday, & Sunday.

Het: I'll try to give you a ring when we get the boat in the water on Friday if that's OK. 

BTW: did anyone pick a specific OGF channel, or are we just monitoring 68 and 79? Methinks there will be plenty of chatter on the radio esp if the weather is nice. Just a thought...


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Glad you can make it. Gimme a call when you get there.

We'll pick a radio channel for the group, most likely channel 80.

Can anyone confirm that that is in fact a public use channel?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Here's your list...

http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/marcomms/vhf.htm


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

My group (myself and two others) will be up Friday afternoon. We'll be there until Sunday staying at the Best Western in Port Cinton. We'll have misc. sides and/or munchies to share. I'll have an open seat if anyone wants to join us. Should be a blast. Can't wait!


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Since it seems like everyone's already bringing a lot of food I'll bring along an extra suitcase or two of frosty beverages. Maybe I can get Mrs. BW to bake some cookies, too.


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Is anyone crazy enough to tent camp? I am considering coming up but only have a tent and not sure if I can convince my buddy to tent camp if we are the only ones.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

woodworker2001 said:


> Is anyone crazy enough to tent camp? I am considering coming up but only have a tent and not sure if I can convince my buddy to tent camp if we are the only ones.


There were folks tent camping last year at T.C. I don't know if they were OGF people but they were there. Heck, I saw some at Fenwick weekend before last...but they were from Wisconsin...!


----------



## OSU Bull (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm tent camping. It was only $20 a night for the campsite and boat dock which included the $5 launch fee, for $40 bucks for 2 nights you can't beat it. I think it won't be a problem to rough it out for 2 nights


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

IMO Pigsticker would account for 2 seats and a half of a limit.  
one of these years i am going to have to make it out for this!
you gentalmen have a great weekend and bang those eyes.



eyesman_01 said:


> Pigsticker just contacted me and said he couldn't make it out with us this year. I'll miss him. But that leaves one more open seat for those who need it.


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

I'll be there Friday morning through Sunday with atleast one other guy. I have a small boat, so as long as the seas cooperate, I may have an extra seat. If the seas do not cooperate, I may be looking to bum a ride off someone esle. We'll be tent camping out there. Woooooohoooooo! See ya all this weekend!


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

woodworker2001 said:


> Is anyone crazy enough to tent camp? I am considering coming up but only have a tent and not sure if I can convince my buddy to tent camp if we are the only ones.


I tent camped last year, and I will have a tent this year, as I might need it on Sunday night.

One of my buddy's may show up and if he does, he'll be tenting too.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

My Party Consists Of 6 Total Maybe 7:b


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Will be there Friday afternoon.
Will have a few pies to donate to the Saturday chow down.
Open seat for friday afternoon on boat.
Saturday boat is full.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Someone should let happy hookers know theres alot of guys going to need alot of stuff... anyone her know the owners?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I talked to Capt Dave this morning. He has been checking in on this thread.

He will have plenty of jigs and minnows, as well as licenses available. He will have an extra guy in the store this weekend, and looks forward to getting everyone what they need.


----------



## chrisnme (May 8, 2007)

I'll be there Friday morning staying through Sunday. Should have a couple seats Friday and Saturday. 23' sportcraft


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

I'll be tenting it again this year. They have nice warm showers at TC


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

bitestalker and I will be up sat am threw sun afternoon. I am haveing the wife make a big bowl of frog eye salad. She is starting it now because it takes some time to pluck the eyes out of those boogers and also will bring some xtra beer and some other fine affair. weather does not look that bad may get a little damp. This will be are first time attending the fish fry and hope we all have some luck out there. if anything else is needed pm me and we will grab it


----------



## NRA Guy (Nov 13, 2007)

Planning on coming up Thurs nite and staying in the van till Sunday.. Planning on bringing a large pot of bean soup. Still looking for an open seat on Sat.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

woodworker2001 said:


> Is anyone crazy enough to tent camp? I am considering coming up but only have a tent and not sure if I can convince my buddy to tent camp if we are the only ones.


I also roughed it with a tent last year, it wasn't that bad. Of course, I didn't feel a thing the first night with all the Jim Beam I had in me from a neighborly tenter. Think I'll stick to the Bud this weekend. That one hurt.

Should be sharing a camper this year. But if all else fails, I have the truck cap and a Sport Cat heater.

I still have 2-3 seats available for the jigging Friday, Saturday, and Sunday mornings. PM me, or just look for this rig and ask for a ride:









Three more days and counting. Seems like forever. Really looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## richards_graphics (Oct 27, 2004)

I plan to be there saturday morning and staying for sunday will be myself and at least 2 others posibly have 1 open seat both on days will stay in tent if there are open sites if not probley sleep in the truck.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Yankee and I will be there to fish and hang out on Saturday. 

Looking for a duplicate of last years fest, in all regards .

Last years results on Fri (Shortdrift & Chippewa) and Sat (Eyesman01 and Porterhouse23)


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Plan was to head up tonight but it looks like it will be tomorrow the 16th at best. If there will be anyone there would love to share a ride from wed afternoon till friday afternoon eather in my boat or yours i can also load up some chairs. Sat and sunday i am expecting a full boat and hopeing to make 2 trips both days unless i find a ride for one of my brothers and sister in law or brother and nephews but i love watching my nephews catch fish. Mpnday is iffy but looking good for me to fish so i will be looking for a ride or someone to ride with me and helping of loading and unloading the boat.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

it should be a busy week end with the Walmart event going on Port clinton is filling up pretty fast,,,Wal-Mart FLW Walleye Tour stop No. 1
Lake Erie, Port Clinton, Ohio
April 16-19


----------



## bigfishdreamer (Feb 14, 2008)

still trying to get the boat ready, but I will be there friday morning either way
this is my first fishing erie walleye without a charter, looking forward to meeting everyone. I'm bringing 4 with me.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

There is a 40% chance of scattered showers in the area for Saturday and Sunday. I would recommend that everyone bring rain gear.

With the sunshine and mild winds for the rest of the week, the bite should be on.

If you catch a nice one on Saturday while jigging, don't forget to bring it to the shindig.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

We seem to have onehelluva shindig going here. There are still a few things we could use:

80 hot dog buns

80 burger buns

cole slaw-cold salads

paper plates-napkins

french fries

If anyone has one of those fold out shelters, we could use it. I'm bringing one to cook under. If it starts raining, we could use more. If you have one and can bring it, please do so.

We could also use some tables. I have a couple, but I'm sure we could use more.

Any donations of cleaned fish brought to the dinner would also be appreciated.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I have a round plastic table w/four chairs at the camp site I can bring. I can also bring a folding table from home if you need that.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

If you have room for it in the truck, that would be great.


----------



## bigfishdreamer (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll bring some plates and napkins.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Het count me in for a couple tubs of cole slaw and I think I have a 4ft. x 8 ft. table I can bring (as long as it does not end up as fire wood, you never know what could happen when Rodney starts hammerin' those Bud's down). I will be rolling in around 10 am Friday morning and I will drop off the goods at your estate.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

I'll grab a couple bags of Taters for some wedges.


----------



## 2CatchEyes (Apr 11, 2008)

Het I'll bring 40 hotdog buns and 40 hamburger buns. 

Curtis


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

krustydawg said:


> Het count me in for a couple tubs of cole slaw and I think I have a 4ft. x 8 ft. table I can bring (as long as it does not end up as fire wood, you never know what could happen when Rodney starts hammerin' those Bud's down).


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

i'll bring about 8- 10 lbs of fresh kielbasa. to be grilled... and fresh buns for them = it shall feed 35 or so 


Frank


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Thanks guys.


----------



## lakeman1 (Jul 14, 2007)

if the weather holds up i will be there early sat and will be there until sunday around noon i will have 2 with me will bring 2 tables some backsrtap and smoked deer ham.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

I think I have some deer tenderloin left. I take a stroll through the freezer and see what other "critters" I've got. I got the taters this morning.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

No tenderloins, but I do have a nice big plump turkey! Anyone in to deep frying one?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

We now have the slaw and buns covered.

Any other side dishes that anyone wants to bring will surely get put to good use.

Shelters would still help, along with a table or two.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

I have a lg canopy if someone going earlier wants to take it up there.
And can bring a 8' table.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i will bring a case of soft drinks if there are any non acaholics in the bunch!!!or baked beans?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> i will bring a case of soft drinks if there are any non acaholics in the bunch!!!or baked beans?


What's a non alchaholic beverage?


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

COFFEE! non alcoholic drink. Is there gonna be coffee makers around? Got to have it in the morning!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

fishingguy said:


> COFFEE! non alcoholic drink. Is there gonna be coffee makers around? Got to have it in the morning!


I'll bring a bottle of Bailey's to add to that coffee ! I also have a 4x8 table that I will be bringing.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

i got some smoked steelhead and a recipe for pasta salad using the same..will bring some of that and some regular pasta salad for you wimps that dont like steelhead   

oh and i'll throw a lunchroom table in the truck too.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Each of the campers at Turtle Creek are equipped with a coffee maker. I'm bringing an extra for good measure.


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

*RSVP:* I am coming but I am not sure how many will be coming with me. The soccer coach won't let my son miss his game Sat. I'd argue with the coach but I am married to her so that's pointless.

*Food: *I will be bringing a box of bags of potato chips to throw in the mix.

*Arrival:* Friday Morning
*Departure:* Sunday sometime

*Accommodations:* TBD  Turtle Creeks docks do not have power so I am not sleeping on the boat without power and heat.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

I can bring a 8ft table.....there will be at least 2 of us if not 3


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Should mention I'll be bringing food too


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i also have a cheap dining fly...8x8 or 10x10 i'll bring to cook under or whatever!! this is going to be a HOOT!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

its an 8x12 canopy and in the truck!!!


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Het, I'm gonna bring a 12 X 20 canopy fri nite, save a spot you want to put it. just need some help to set it up.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Okay, I'll bring a chafing setup (1) to make sure the fish and M&C stays nice and warm...!


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'll be there midday Friday thru Sunday with boat and 1 other person. I made a reservation at Super 8 in PC. back in early February. Made my reservation through Hotel-Guides.us.com. I just called the hotel to confirm my reservation and they have no record of it. Called Hotel-guides and evidently spoke with someone in India (go figure)  They told me to call back tomorrow to speak to a manager. Who knows, might be sleeping in the truck, boat, or passed out in the weeds somewhere!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Fishers of Men said:


> Het, I'm gonna bring a 12 X 20 canopy fri nite, save a spot you want to put it. just need some help to set it up.


That will be great. Thanks. We'll set it up Saturday.


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

I have a couple of ez up conopys nice and ez to set up... should I bring them?? will be up sat real early.. don't forget I got the frog eye salad


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

OK...I have finally confirmed my plans.

Saturday Morning- full crew (3 + myself)

Saturday may go out on a second trip. I have contacted another OGF'er as a 2nd man, not confirmed yet and could fit a 3rd or 4th.....more info to follow

I will likely be tent camping overnight...or sleep in the truck...

Sunday - Waiting for reply from OGF'er, may have an open, not confirmed yet.

Hetfield, what else is needed? I have a grill, tables and some chairs. Any food/condiments or would you just like me to bring just beer?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Bob4246 said:


> I'll be there midday Friday thru Sunday with boat and 1 other person. I made a reservation at Super 8 in PC. back in early February. Made my reservation through Hotel-Guides.us.com. I just called the hotel to confirm my reservation and they have no record of it. Called Hotel-guides and evidently spoke with someone in India (go figure)  They told me to call back tomorrow to speak to a manager. Who knows, might be sleeping in the truck, boat, or passed out in the weeds somewhere!


Dude, you been globalized...!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I'll be up there with Dixie and Wrong Way. Looking forward to meeting everyone. Putting faces with the names. 

John


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a 10x20 canopy to I'll bring it...

What about firewood? can throw some in the truck could get a little nipple in the eve! Going to bring food just not sure what on the list yet....


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

My neighbor has an ez-up canopy that I can borrrow if we have room in the truck..... also every one should remember to bring their own chairs... I will be making a big! pot of venison stew and cornbread for sunday...


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

TIGGER said:


> I'll be up there with Dixie and Wrong Way. Looking forward to meeting everyone. Putting faces with the names.
> 
> John


Awesome! Glad you can make it. Will be a pleasure finally meeting you. Any chance you talked Vince into coming along?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Searay said:


> I have a 10x20 canopy to I'll bring it...
> 
> What about firewood? can throw some in the truck could get a little nipple in the eve! Going to bring food just not sure what on the list yet....



I believe there is still a ban on bringing wood into that county from outside counties because of the emerald ash borer (or something to that affect).

Turtle Creek will have plenty of wood for sale. They sell it for three logs for a buck.

Your canopy would come to good use if you have room to throw it in your vehicle.


BOATERS- MAKE SURE THAT YOU HAVE ALL THE SAFETY EQIPTMENT REQUIRED FOR LAKE ERIE ON YOUR VESSEL.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Holy cow. THis is gonna be HUGE!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

COmmodore 64 said:


> Holy cow. THis is gonna be HUGE!


If everyone shows up that says they are this year....... you aren't kidding it is gonna be huge. You think we scared that young lady at Turtle Creek last year? OMG! We'll watch her turn grey before our eyes this year. LOL!

Bring 'em on! It will be great to meet everyone and (like John mentioned) put faces to names. It makes this site so much more personal knowing who you are talking to.


----------



## neffy85 (Aug 10, 2006)

Dad and I will be there for the fishing, but probably not the night's activities. The kids (3 & 6 mo.)will be with their grandma in the hotel, so I will need to get back to them. Can't wait!!!


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

It sure looks muddy.


----------



## Baydawg (Dec 13, 2007)

count me in for a flat of home made baked beans


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Will be up with 4 total early on Saturday, hope to be launching around 7 will have room for 2, 1 in each boat, barring anything unforseen. Will be driving up from Columbubs that morning.

I have a bunch of assorted frozen game- venison, duck and goose. I have ground in 3 pound rolls, could you use a few for the grill?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

beatsworkin said:


> Will be up with 4 total early on Saturday, hope to be launching around 7 will have room for 2, 1 in each boat, barring anything unforseen. Will be driving up from Columbubs that morning.
> 
> I have a bunch of assorted frozen game- venison, duck and goose. I have ground in 3 pound rolls, could you use a few for the grill?


i know I'LL eat some of that!!!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Will be up for launch about 7. Have room for 2 or 3. PM me and I will respond to all. I will notify in this post when the seats are filled. I'll also pm my cell number to the individuals who respond first.
Sam


----------



## Kershmon (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll be there Saturday +1 I'll Bring a pot of chilli . might have 1 seat open but not sure.


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

I will be there with a 40 burger JENN-AIR gas grill and a couple of tables for the shindig Saturday. Work is getting in the way, but I'm dealing with it the best way that I can. 

I have two full tanks of LP gas that I'm bringing. That will probably go pretty quick. If you want to use the grill, it may be a good idea to bring a tank of gas of your own to be sure you have enough.

If I can I will bring this stuff out Friday after work, so I can just haul the boat over on Saturday morning.

When I'm there I will have 2 open seats.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

How many miles to the gallon are you gettin with that thing?

It will come in handy. Thanks.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

HEADCOUNT? I think we lost the count!
Better get a long stretch so these canopies can all be set up end to end.


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

Me and my buddy are staying at the beach cliff anyone need a place to lay there head????? we booked one that sleeps six and only the 2 of us heading as of now. we have it booked for sat only. also if anyone with in the 75 coradore needs a ride up we can do that to we are leaving cincinnati. about 1am sat am will stop for chow. This will cut the cost on gas etc.. room cost for one person would be 40.00 or less like to get two and make it 30.00.. pm if interseted or call 513-266-0628


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

we are staying at Beachcliff through Tuesday night.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Fishers of Men said:


> HEADCOUNT? I think we lost the count!


You ain't kiddin. The more the merrier.

I surveyed the area today. There is plenty of room for the shelters, grills, and such, but I'm going to have to ask Mr and Mrs Turtle Creek where we can park vehicles.

I'll have it worked out by then.


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

I like the cliff.. phil is great and knows where the fish are...


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Well the Blue Max is up & running, loaded, and ready to head west. Will fish Friday - Monday as long as the weather allows. Possible three attending the Sat evening get together. As long as we make it I will bring something to share. Looks like either kielbasa & kraut or rigatoni & meatballs.


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> How many miles to the gallon are you gettin with that thing?
> 
> It will come in handy. Thanks.


We get about 17 porterhouse's in the city
and 37 chickens on the highway.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

LEJoe said:


> We get about 17 porterhouse's in the city
> and *37 chickens on the highway.*


ROADKILL! You kill 'em, we grill 'em!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

looks as if my son and I will be making the trip up on Friday through Sunday 
We'll be bringing deer sausage for all to munch on 
Looking forward to seeing everyone
geowol


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

I will be up fishing...... Dad is coming up for his birthday...... taking my charter boat outta Port Clinton to test it out before first trip next weekend. Feel free to give me a call...... will be fishing the reefs or the Darby if water is clean!


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Anyone going that has one of those little air pumps for blowing up air mattress? Can't seem to find mine? Can you bring it? Thanks.


----------



## Smokeshowin (Jun 13, 2007)

Well only having been a member of this forum for almost a year, I was not able to make it last year. Man was I looking forward to this year. Well my luck bad as usual, I fell and broke my leg requiring some surgery and recoop time. That was March 12 so I figured I was still ok and would be able to come, and so looked forward to meeting the folks that give such great info on here. Well doctors appt on Monday not so good. He sent me for test which found a blood clot and put the giant no go on the weekend. I get to fish from my easy chair for awhile and maybe be able to get out starting next weekend at the latest. Might have to try some more of that nite bite thing it has me hooked. Good luck and Safe boating to all of you this weekend.
Chris


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

fishingguy said:


> Anyone going that has one of those little air pumps for blowing up air mattress? Can't seem to find mine? Can you bring it? Thanks.


got it!! find me at the bunkhouse....Jeff...


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks wave warrior! I'll find you.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

fishingguy said:


> Anyone going that has one of those little air pumps for blowing up air mattress? Can't seem to find mine? Can you bring it? Thanks.


I'll have one too.


----------



## bigfishdreamer (Feb 14, 2008)

On my up as we speak. anybody going to be at the dock around 9:30?


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

I'll be there in the morning. Gonna team up with wannabitaworm at 7AM.


----------



## bigfishdreamer (Feb 14, 2008)

good deal I'll see ya in the morning I'll be there in the morning also. Have you heard what reefs some of the guys are fishing today.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

What time does hookers open i need to pick up some jigs in the morning


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Fishing with Capt Kevin and Erie Rebel I will bring 3 Giant can of bushes baked beans ------I may have a 5 ft table at camper that can be used for Saturday. If you have a truck I also have a fold up bed thick mattress on springs with metal frame at camper, it would make a great bed in a tent and keep u off the ground. I bought it at an estate sale and never used it, it takes up to much room at camper. I will give it away to first person that wants it. Camper is located less than mile from Wild Wings U pick up. I will be driving a silver Honda Element with Verizon signs on the sides of it. 

Mike


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

Me and my two sons are coming up tomarrow at 3 and will bring 200 bluegill filets and some beer. Hope you walleye guys don't mind eating little fish.
Good luck in the morning .
Fred


----------

